# Some social anxiety penguins I made



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

http://www.quickmeme.com/user/cheesilicious/


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

*Was laughing at some of those*
keep'em coming


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

Brando2600 said:


> *Was laughing at some of those*
> keep'em coming


Will do! All I have to do to get ideas is go out in public!


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

Actually, that's a lie, sometimes it happens in my own home too.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

That's really funny. That made my day. Oh how I can unfortunately relate.

My favorite:

"Get advice 'just be yourself'... Realize you don't know who you are."

!!!


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Those are like the story of my life.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

"HEAR RUMORS OF PEOPLE FLUSHING ALIGATORS
NEVER SHIT AGAIN"


----------



## dreamsofsomeday (Mar 10, 2011)

I can relate to most of those and laughed because of that. They are so true.
"Beat self up for socially awkward behavior, make social awkwardness worse." 
Story of my life.


----------

